# Passed his TT!



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Yesterday 38 dogs gathered at Mahogany Ridge Training Center in Malta, NY (where I take Phoenix for obedience classes) for Temperment Testing. Phoenix and I were number 10 in the morning session. At 10:40am, Phoenix passed his test. Woohoo!

What you have to understand was that over a year and a half ago, I adopted a wild child who was super hyper, curious beyond belief, had no manners, did not know borders and no idea what was acceptable behavior, but considering what he'd been through in the first 10 months of life, he was still as super sweet dog and his foster mom, Shelia, did a awsome job of showing what love is and nursing him back to health. 

I've worked hard at socializing, obedience training and teaching my boy just plain old "manners". After we finished and left the test area, the owner of Mahogany Ridge, Teresa Richmond, congradulated me and told me I've done such a good job w/ Phoenix. Especially, considering the dog she first met when I brought him to her for some private sessions not long after getting him in August '07. I was so proud of Phoenix yesterday, I was just about busting my buttons. 

Can't wait to show my family the video my BF took of the test!!!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful story, I love reading about success stories like this. All your wonderful hard work is paying off. Thank you for giving this boy a wonderful new, well behaved lease on life.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!! You know many of us brag about titles our dogs have earned and they are great - But the brags from the rescues with issues are REALLY great! 

Congrats!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT.. Congratulations.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still doing the happy dance....have told all the guys in my office. The dog owners appreciated, the non-dog owners looked at me like I was crazy. I didn't care!

I viewed the video my BF took and unfortunately it isn't all that great. He was told to move away from the testing site b/c the last dog nearly got failed b/c of distractions from the folks around the site....I wish I had known. Video is ok, just wish he could have gotten closer...he couldn't use the zoom b/c it made any shakes more pronounced and he didn't have a tripod....


----------

